# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Mbiemri pas martesës!

## kleadoni

Mendova te hap kete teme pas nje bisede me nje shoqen time qe ishte jashtezakonisht e nervozuar per faktin qe nusja e vellait te saj nuk ndyshoj mbiemrin pas marteses. Kjo nusja ishte justifikuar me faktin qe nuk ka vella e ndaj do te mbaj mbiemrin e saj!

Ketu ne itali femrat nuk e nderrojne mbiemrin e tyre, qe te gjitha kane mbiemrin e familjes ku kane lindur. Nderkohe ne ne shqiperi ( e jo vetem, pasi ka plot shtete te botes qe ndodh) kur kryhet celebrimi nderrojme mbiemrin e marrim ate te burrit.

Jam kurioze te di nga femrat se c'mendojne, dmth e kane problem te nderrojne mbiemrin e tyre ne ate te burrit apo i duket dicka "normale"? Nderkohe qe nga meshkujt doja te dija nese mendojne qe gruaja e tyre duhet patjeter te nderroj mbiemrin apo nuk e keni problem?

----------


## Ksanthi

Personalisht u martova dhe nuk e nderrova mbiemrin .Iken ato kohra ku femra ndrronte mbiemrin ...Avash thuaj shoqes tende qe fut hundet tek cifti i ri .Por nuk i thone kot ku nate ndryshe do ti thoshin ku dite .

----------


## kleadoni

> Personalisht u martova dhe nuk e nderrova mbiemrin .Iken ato kohra ku femra ndrronte mbiemrin ...Avash thuaj shoqes tende qe fut hundet tek cifti i ri .Por nuk i thone kot ku nate ndryshe do ti thoshin ku dite .


Nuk fut hundet jo, thjesht i kishte ardhur "si bombe" kur e kishte marre vesh, pasi e kishin marre vesh e gjithe familja ne momentin e firmave ne bashki  :ngerdheshje:  Me vellain e nusen nuk e ka zene fare ne goje kete muhabet... "shprazi" merzine me mua haha!

----------


## Ksanthi

Dhe ti si shoqe qe e ke duhet ti thuash qe dashurine midis ciftit nuk e tregon mbiemri.

----------


## Endri_

Po su nderrua mbiemri eshte e kote te besh shpenzime dasme .lol
Bej vetem celebrimin dhe mbaroi dhe ky muhabet.

----------


## kleadoni

> Dhe ti si shoqe qe e ke duhet ti thuash qe dashurine midis ciftit nuk e tregon mbiemri.


Absolutisht po! Por edhe ajo vete e di qe nuk eshte nderrimi i mbiemrit prove e dashurise... nuk e ka te nevojshme t'ja them une. Thjesht merzi e momentit, do i kaloj  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Ketu ku jam une kemi drejt ti mbajm dy mbiemrat, keshtu qe nuk ja kthej shinen familjes duke ndruar mbiemrin dhe e mar tjetren mbase femijet do ken mbiemrin e babait*

----------


## PINK

Mbiemri eshte gjeja me e parendesishme ne martese.

----------


## kleadoni

> Mbiemri eshte gjeja me e parendesishme ne martese.


Dakord, nuk e shtrova pyetjen se sa rendesi ka mbiemri ne martese. Thjesht si mendoni, a e keni problem t'a nderroni apo do ju shqetesonte kjo gje?

----------


## PINK

> Dakord, nuk e shtrova pyetjen se sa rendesi ka mbiemri ne martese. Thjesht si mendoni, a e keni problem t'a nderroni apo do ju shqetesonte kjo gje?


Perderisa thashe qe eshte e parendesishme, nuk perben dhe problem. Si te mbaj timin, si te marr te burrit. Megjithate,kam marre ate te burrit.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Mesa di unë mos ndërrimi i mbiemrit ndonjëherë është shkak për vonesa në letra(çfardolloj qofshin ato) për të mos thënë që ka edhe probleme.Unë nuk e di mirë,po kam dëgjuar e di plot raste që ka çifte që kanë bërë celebrimet veç për arsye mbiemri e për punë letrash.

Nuk e di mirë.

----------


## the admiral

une nuk do i kerkoja kurre gruas sime qe te nderronte mbiemrin dhe nuk i kuptoj ata meshkuj qe e pretendojne nje gje te tille. pse???

nese ka deshire ta nderroje, le ta nderroje.
nese nuk ka deshire, le te mbaje ate qe ka, apo le te mbaje te dy.
si per gadi te gjitha marrezirat qe kane te bejne me martesen, jam totalisht indiferent.

----------


## mia@

Une ketu ne Usa kam pat mbiemrin tim, per arsye ngaterresash dokumentsh kur erdha ketu, dhe vetem kur mora pasaporten e ndryshova. Pse e ndryshova? Thjesht  me pelqen qe te gjithe pjesetaret e familjes te kene nje mbiemer e te prezantohemi vetem me nje mbiemer. Cilen mbiemer zgjedhin pastaj eshte pune tjeter.

----------


## goldian

une ja kpus kryet grus po smori mbiemrin tem

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

pervete se kam nderuar emrin, me pelqen mbiemri qe kam, vajza ka mbiemrin tim gjitheashtu  :perqeshje: ...ama po temtohem ta nderroj mbiemrin tim dhe te vajzes nga fakti qe gjithemone me pyesin per burrin nese ai eshte babai biologjik meqe ka mbiemer tjeter :/...plus dhe sadoqe nuk e kam nderuar emrin, disa letra/kartolina vijn me Mr and Mrs (mbiemri i burrit  tim).....jam ne pritje ta nderroj burri ne mbiemrin tim  :ngerdheshje:  meqe skam vlla lol

----------


## Mr Zeid

Ndyshimi i mbiemrit nga ana e gruas nuk eshte tjeter pervec se nje idjotllek
Ne Islam gruas nuk i lejohet te mari mbiemrin e burrit, shkak mohimi i origjines se saj.

----------


## loneeagle

kur isha  e vogel kam pare nje film me julia roberts qe ajo nuk do e ndryshonte mbiemrin kur te martohej edhe prej ateher e vendosa qe nuk do e ndryshoja  :buzeqeshje: . kam vite e martuar edhe nuk e kam ndryshuar edhe as kam per ta ndryshuar. sa per burrin he is ok with it mjafton qe femijet te mbajn mbiemrin e tij. dmth nuk ka ndonje rendesi te madhe. per mua eshte me normal te mos e ndryshosh se ta ndryshosh ahhah. how can you take nje mbiemer tjeter no thank you i can't get used to it  :buzeqeshje: . sa per temen nese cifti jane ok me njeri tjetrin motra nuk ka fare arsye pse te nderhyj.

----------


## aMLe

*Ne qofte se deri ne momentin qe do martohesha ,kisha nje karriere timen,nje emer te njohur ne profesionin tim,atehere nuk do e nderroja mbiemrin.
Ne rastin tjeter se kam problem nqs marr mbiemrin e tij*

----------


## kleadoni

> Unë nuk e di mirë,po kam dëgjuar e di plot raste që ka çifte që kanë bërë celebrimet veç për arsye mbiemri e për punë letrash.


Eshte krejtesisht e vertete! Njoh plot njerez qe e kane bere celebrimin direkt ne fejese vetem per arsye letrash. Dmth edhe pse nuk jane te martuar, ne bashki rezultojne si te tille pasi kane bere nderrimin e mbiemrave. 




> pervete se kam nderuar emrin, me pelqen mbiemri qe kam, vajza ka mbiemrin tim gjitheashtu ...ama po temtohem ta nderroj mbiemrin tim dhe te vajzes nga fakti qe gjithemone me pyesin per burrin nese ai eshte babai biologjik meqe ka mbiemer tjeter :/...plus dhe sadoqe nuk e kam nderuar emrin, disa letra/kartolina vijn me Mr and Mrs (mbiemri i burrit  tim).....jam ne pritje ta nderroj burri ne mbiemrin tim  meqe skam vlla lol


Nuk e dija qe edhe femija mund te mbaj mbiemrin e te emes. Me sa kam degjuar une femija merr mbiemrin e babit... Gjithsesi, ajo puna e dyshimit ne eshte babai biologjik shume negative! Nderroj goces mbiemrin  :ngerdheshje:  




> sa per temen nese cifti jane ok me njeri tjetrin motra nuk ka fare arsye pse te nderhyj.


Siç i thashe dhe Ksanthit, shoqja ime nuk nderhyn aspak. Thjesht, si moter qe eshte i erdhi keq nga nje gjest i tille i pa diskutuar me pare. 




> o zot o zot 
> me duket si jan mledh i tuf amerikan e europian ktu 
> ska burra sot jo


haha, nga fakti qe shume nuk do ia impononin gruas ndryshimin e mbiemrit e kuptove ti qe s'ka burra  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

Deri tani s'ma mer mendja që ka shqiptar që i lejon gruas të mbaj mbiemrin e vet. Ato që jetojnë jashtë Shqiperisë, një pjesë e tyre jo t'gjithë, e lejojnë.

----------

